# new from south africa



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Henry. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks guys :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome:wav:


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

welcome, like any other forum put on the waders and jump right in! Lots of great info here!


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks guys :thumbs_up:star::star:


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome, nice to see more South Africans on the site :darkbeer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

